# Pack Me Up and Send Me to Deutschland



## LivDrusilla (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the forums here. I scanned the threads, but as there are many, I may have missed one where this question was already answered. If so, please feel free to redirect me. 

I'm not exactly sure which steps to take first. I know I want to move to Germany, but I'm a little confused about the steps I need to take. Should I apply for a job before I apply for a work visa or should I apply for a visa and residence permit before bothering to apply for a job? 

I noticed in a few other threads that some people want to understand the motivation behind the desire to move so I'll do my best to keep it short, but explanatory. 

My boyfriend was born and raised in Germany (U.S. DoD Civilian dependent). He has been the best unofficial Goodwill Ambassador Germany could possibly ask for from a non-citizen. So good in fact, that I was almost hooked before we took a family trip (his parents, brother, him, me) last year. It wasn't hard to fall in love with the people, the history, the culture, and when we came back I was melancholy. I am homesick for a country I haven't yet lived in and I cannot accept never getting the chance to live there! This was not his mission, but more of an unintended consequence. So now I want to know what steps I should take first?

Any advice is genuinely appreciated!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Your options to stay beyond 90 days are limited to work or study. Look at the embassy sites and the web (Google it) for more detailed bureaucratic info. In theory, obtaining a work and residence permit requires that you be able to do a job that no other EU citizen can do, so it is not straightforward unless you have some specific, in-demand skills. And then there's small matter of language. In other words, if you don't speak German and aren't a software developer, there aren't a lot of good possibilities.


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

I've never had a problem with visas as a UK expat. I met my British husband who was working in Germany at the same time as myself. Neither of us spoke the language at the time (We do now)and we both worked for different aerospace companies as contractors. In the aerospace industry everything is written in English sometimes American English. If you've got the correct background and all round office skills this may bee an option for you.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

As I said, with "specific, in-demand skills" there's work to be had in English. Without those skills, not so much. Go over to the forum-that-shall-not-be-named and read the tales of Anglophone expat woe. Without knowing the OP's professional background, this about all the advice one can give. (And while UK citizens won't need visas, US citizens will, though Americans are generally treated well.)


----------

